# - VAYAN DE MAYO -



## HaroHalola (May 3, 2010)

Note: Readers, hazard why this, now? _H.e.m./H'H._
_________________________________________________

The Books are about overdue,
of too many Words spoked
in decandescence, used;
like _bituminate_ & _anthracite_
hot-burned, septic ash -
who will google the Dawn
& first splash of Morning
awaken primorde engines
from _Kali Yuga_, 
eyes' sleep so heavy
like hammers before _anvillages_,
soon?

Afore 
we finish the end of the _Morlde_
the haggard _Morlde_ will end us
despite body-sniffing deodo-rants
(as seen on TV),
if only not to keep punishment, alive
quite the ambitious undertaking
the unburial of the _Gog_ & _Magog_!
But, hey
Chris. Columbuse showed how
to foul the Oceans,
to sunbathe skin cancer
to mind-ripened melanomas
driving Rolls', like weapons' dealers

Honey baked ham
when 
we petalitely asked her 
not to
Jimmy crack'd corn, & yet... &
not _one_ cares if the Master's gone away -
_girasole_, gone tomorrow -
He'll be back
to let you know
He can _really_ shake 'em down! 
But
do you Love? 
to be as happy as a plant?

Mr. Body's Builder
cautions
_elbow_ the elevator-buttons,
b'tween sips of Alumican Classic,
listens to Rock Sepsis' 
_Populated With Beings Not Realized Acting As Questionnaires_.
Hey, _Haole - Greed Or No Greed!_?

Well, the
Partnership for a drug-free America?
Inclusive the _Pharmas_?
Seuticals just fine,
Good Housekeeping
gets
the _Seal of Approval_
for showing how to keep _your_ house?
gets
you in the family American _way_

The Books are about overdue,
of too many Words spoked, stroked
AbdoMen overbored...

Make every mind-appeal
every Mind a peel
_Reveal-Feel-Heal_?
Drive a Ford _Maggot_
Zeel what's It's like
to really _fly!_

_H.e.m/H’H_.
5.14.MMix.
(_ST_)


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 3, 2010)

The wordplay in this is so delicious, I feel like I've been to a banquet. I'm pressed for time at the moment, so I can't cite particulars, but I will return. A simple very well done and much enjoyed will have to suffice for the moment. 

Best,
Lisa


----------



## SilverMoon (May 3, 2010)

Dear Haro, I'm thinking SOC into Surrealism and to the extreeme which is a source of fascination for me, not a derogatory statement at all. Now, I may be wrong about the entire matter but I can't get Andre' Breton out of my head or Lewis Carroll for that matter, reading your work.

Prevelant to Surrealism, you have random subject changes. Non-sequitors. And then non-sequitors based on humour (in the second quote). Here, the side by side, the disconnections.



> Chris. Columbuse showed how
> to foul the Oceans,
> to sunbathe skin cancer
> to mind-ripened melanomas
> driving Rolls', like weapons' dealers


Here, Carroll. Of course, his nonsense was really not nonsense as we all know. 


> Honey baked ham
> when
> we petalitely asked her /Petalitely. I think a brilliant neologism for "politely"
> not to
> ...


 
For fun, a couple of neologisms I liked (they "should" be in the dictionary):

_Seuticals just fine. /__Seuticals._ Which in the un-dream world might be _Suits just fine._



> Afore
> we finish the end of the _Morlde /_World? Seems to make sense to me in context.
> the haggard _Morlde_ will end us


 
A few more: _anvillages, Alumican, deodo_

And what I really liked at the end!


> Zeel what's It's like /_Zeel_, Feel. To feel with zeal..._Feel what it's like_
> to really _fly!_


 
Now, Haro, keep in mind that I'm likely mad. These are the parts of your puzzle I wanted to play with. As to your full meaning? We'd have to perform an operation and get into that brilliant mind of yours and pull out the magician. Laurie


----------



## HaroHalola (May 3, 2010)

TY, CD - This piece resurfaced from the Archive, in a timely manner due to my friend/Artist/collaborator/Poet, Terrianne U. Swift.  Your description of the wordplay is a cause for a wide grin; there's another Poet,_ T.I.S_, whose work & perceptions I admire, who, when I 1st. began posting to a site he frequents, lavished a similar comment which now has a companion; said he, "...a veritable word salad."  I look forward to your continued comments, of which I am highly appreciative.

Btw, does _WF_ provide a venue for Art?  As mentioned, Terrianne; & we have collaborations of Poetry & Art; perhaps, in lieu of this, we might post Poetry with Art "formatted/pasted?"

TY -   _H'H._


----------



## MaggieG (May 3, 2010)

*grins* 

I have always said I am just a hack. BUT I try to be a good one. Reading this drove that comment ( that hack part lol ) in a 56 t-bird at 100 miles an hour into the sunset. You Darlin I have no shame in admitting are far above my head . That does not mean I didn't enjoy this ride. Trust me... I thoroughly did !


----------



## HaroHalola (May 4, 2010)

Well, Laurie - I am certainly in high company (I suppose a bit of a pun) with Carroll, & Breton, eh?  TY, you have certainly responded with wonderful exploration.  As I had mentioned, I draw my Work from a myriad of sources/styles distilled into _Haroisms_, yet not as "random" as my appear, _i.e_., _nothing_ leaves my pen! (ostensibly) without purpose.  Yes, the reader is (hopefully) surprised by the tack (sometimes the channeled Muse delights me with surprise, as well), but this is calculated; It's a delicate balancing act between classical influences & _riffing_ (extemporaneity/improvisation)...this keeps the Work fresh & formidable.  Therefore, It may seem disjointed, but everything attempts to connection, _i.e_., I strive to have the Work be read (theoretically) in _any_ direction, & hold the message intact.  

To specifics:  "girasole" might be Jerusalem, an intriguing interpretation (again, Poetry is _subjective_); my intention, a play on "here today-gone tomorrow," utilizing the Spanish for sunflowers, & by association Diego Rivera, Art & Nature.

_Bravissimo! _ You're the 1st. of the new family to _get _ "_Morlde_," of course, the inverted "W."  A pejorative invention.  

In truth, if you are indeed _mad_, welcome to the exclusive club for Thinkers, Investigators, Plumbers For Truth!  I certainly look toward your future comments/observations re: my Work & Its prestidigitation...  However, with me, what ya see is what ya get, an open Book Of Merlin -   H'H.


----------



## HaroHalola (May 4, 2010)

& _sonrisa_ to you too, MaggieG (do you know the tune by Redbone for your namesake; & of course Dylan's [Bob, not Thomas, "I Ain't Gonna Work On] _Maggie's Farm_ [No More!]?") - Like your characterization, I have always been of the mind if you're gonna be...be a _good_ one!  Well, TY for the intriguing comment re: my Work, none has ever claimed instant (or otherwise) "Andretti" after taking the _Haroride_, I am run-over!  If you continue to experience my Work, the reading/writing field will equalize, trust me... "...and we'll have fun, fun, fun now that daddy took the T-Bird _a w a a a y..."   H.e.m./H'H. _


----------



## Edgewise (May 4, 2010)

You are an unhinged genius, Haro.  Keep playing with those words.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 4, 2010)

> I am certainly in high company (I suppose a bit of a pun) with Carroll, & Breton, eh?


Nah, Haro! I don't think you indulge in opiates.  But I wonder where that would take your writing!!!

I enjoyed reading your piece immensely. Your work is primed for exploration and I thourougly enjoyed the traveling _and _digging. I certainly felt like an archeologist!

I am so sorry as to give you the impression that I thought your work was not calculated. Couldn't be farther from the truth. I was reminded of the Surrealist genre which is strongly thought out. And their divisions never stray from a point. This is what I was getting at but I think you, sir, have created your own genre!

_girasole_ a beautiful word. Now, even more beautiful knowing it means sunflower in Spanish.



> my Work & Its prestidigitation


I knew there was the magician in you! _wink wink_

_Morlde..._It was fun inverting to the W! And it was perfect for context!

Now, my dear Haro, I have expectations. I expect you to hold this hand which sometimes holds a pen unsteadily! Laurie


----------



## HaroHalola (May 4, 2010)

Edgewise - TY for the approbation; been strivin' for years to get my posts & lintels back into synchronicity, leveraging this hasp & that mullion, attempting to avoid the jamb; I vow to keepin' on scrabblin' -   _H.e.m./H'H._


----------



## HaroHalola (May 4, 2010)

Laurie - The _days of wine & roses_ are long gone; where It _did_ take me was the genesis of a plethora of good music/lyrics, & the writing, mostly journal-rant.  Effective Poetry (unless one is a "Blake") requires a _marriage_ of concentration (_i.e_. employed skill) & inspiration, chemicals of the externally-induced variety are big on the latter & weakening to the former, _i.e._, discipline ("Hey man, wow, like heavy duty s***, man, like..." until the sobering of the whenever). Music, however, unlike language is more primal (the ideas for translating, that is), so more conducive (with cautious exception) to exteriorisms.  No, Oxygen IS the only opiate (despite what Scott Fitzgerald & hosts of others would claim) for writers/Poets.  

TY for clarifying your position re: "calculated Work," I did not mean to seem to take a hard line toward your comments, however, like children, I assume a serious tone in their defense.  "Surrealism,' or any legitimate Art form is, by definition, "thought-out" (again, perhaps the exception of Blake...), however, this is not to imply "manufactured," but rather a _marriage_, as I have stated, between_ skill & inspiration_ (talent & gift).  Yes, I am humbled by those whom have responded, as you have, to an acknowledged "revolution" in Poetry, likening to G.M. Hopkins, John Ashbery, Pound, & analogous in language to the Art of Tobey.  

I would be pleased to support your efforts toward Poetry/writing which will uplift both you & your readers -   _H'H._


----------



## SilverMoon (May 4, 2010)

> Effective Poetry (unless one is a "Blake") requires a marriage of concentration (_i.e_. employed skill) & inspiration, chemicals of the externally-induced variety...


And I thought I was clever saying "Writing is the marriage between the intellect and emotions" Oh! My great maxim!

But what you say is true. That the marriage _requires_ _skill and inspiration. _And I'll not forget "concentration".

I did not think you took a hard line at all to my comment about you possibly writing the disjointed (though, calculated), inspired from work from Surrealism and it's non-sequiters. Your structure just seemed akin. I think I was grasping onto something to give "myself" a foundation. A writing structure I could relate to. I shall not try "pigeon hole" Haro, again! I hope I did not come across as arrogant. I only forgive arrogance in the "genius" for I think it's not really arrogance at all but "impatience" with the world, people. And I think you might be a very impatient man! 

And I'm humble. Not an impatient genius by a long stretch. When people ask me what I do, I say "I'm a perspiring writer." But I really do aspire! And aspire to understand your work as best I can. Laurie


----------



## HaroHalola (May 5, 2010)

Hi, Laurie - Well, your clever saying, IS; the point being, whatever the words, the emotions which stir for the highest expression of one's ideas/observations are key.  There's another I am wont to quote from one of my heroes, Gore Vidal, "Art is energy shaped by intelligence."  I believe dedication shapes concentration shapes dedication...  It is difficult & damaging to place a soaring bird with a winged-expanse into a pigeon hole...It tends to flap the walls into powder.  You are correct, I am an impatient man in this _Morlde_ of fraud, facade, finance, & _faux-cum_-truths; but as PPM (Peter Yarrow - "The Great Mandala") so sad-eloquently penned, "It's been going-on for 10,000 years..."  "Going-on-&-on" more at It, & doubtless (or doubtful, contingent on perspective) for much longer.  

I like "perspiring writer," this speaks volumes!  Please do continue to read me/ask what you will, I am always available for the sake & savoring of Art.   _H'H._


----------



## Gumby (May 5, 2010)

As always, your work astounds me.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 5, 2010)

> the emotions which stir for the highest expression of one's ideas/observations are key


I also believe "curiosty" begets intellegence bringing about the, _highest,_ expression of art (keeping it to this arena) Hence, my signature:_"Why do writers write? Because it isn't there"._


> I believe dedication shapes concentration shapes dedication


What an apt, succinct way to describe an "evolution". But there has to be a better word than that. I'm at a lose right now.

To briefly steer in another direction. What about creativity/talent? I know several artists who believe creativity is talent. Farthest from the truth. Talent. It's innate. You're stuck with it. Creativity is an action word. Simplifying it. Like that pot full of coffee that gets you going in the morning to help you "manifest" talent. Creativity is simply the tendency to "generate" ideas. Poets, writers with Bi-Polar Disorder (in good company with Dickinson, Elliot, Keats....) fear that if they remain taking medication they'll loose their "talent".

Sorry, entirely out of context but this is my rant. I wish more people in the _Morlde _would understand the difference.


----------



## HaroHalola (May 5, 2010)

G. - And how generous you have unfailingly been with your comments/assessments of my Work - TY,   _H'H._


----------



## HaroHalola (May 6, 2010)

SM  - There is little debate re: the essentials of _curiosity_ - from crib>crypt, as the quip goes - counter to the (dis)likes of G.W. Bush, for ex. who was deemed not "intellectually-curious" (seems the former 1st., _er_ Lady/murderess wears the panties when It comes to the literaries, her latest jaunt, a book tour & hug from O!), & (Dangerous) Danny-Boy Quayle whom was "only interested in what he's interested in," how bloody quaint!  But, I digress, intelligence is innate/curiosity fuels _talent_ which is learned/acquired, _i.e_., intelligence is the Gift.  One can learn to _sing_ if they have the genetic predisposition for _pitch_; _how_ to sing is learned, & how to sing wonderfully is _talent_, which is acquired.  Artists, like explorers (not to be misconstrued as "adventurers," _i.e._, conquerers), by definition are compelled.

"Curiosity" is the energy which seeks ideas; "creativity" is the engine which drives the machine toward (unknown) destinations.   H'H.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 6, 2010)

> intelligence is innate/curiosity fuels _talent_


Yes. Intellegence is innate. Passed down from generatations. _Curiosity fuels talent_. Oh, better put that my analogy to having that big cup of coffee to drive one! (I'm laughing at myself which is one of my gifts!)



> One can learn to _sing_ if they have the genetic predisposition for _pitch_; _how_ to sing is learned, & how to sing wonderfully is _talent_,


Same applies to writing, of course. You are either a born writer or not. To become a very good writer one must learn the mechanics. In my former, I was equating talent with intelligence. I will embrace what you say but need to think about this a bit more.


> "Curiosity" is the energy which seeks ideas; "creativity" is the engine which drives the machine toward (unknown) destinations.


Quotable! And will add this to my list of quotes!


----------



## MaggieG (May 6, 2010)

SilverMoon said:


> I also believe "curiosty" begets intellegence bringing about the, _highest,_ expression of art (keeping it to this arena) Hence, my signature:_"Why do writers write? Because it isn't there"._
> 
> What an apt, succinct way to describe an "evolution". But there has to be a better word than that. I'm at a lose right now.
> 
> ...




Was reading your post, and couldn't help but join in if ya'll don't mind ? Bear with me for a moment. My thoughts are not completely fleshed out , but you might get the general idea. I agree with Laurie that creativity, and talent are two different things. For me anyway, creativity is simply an imaginative mind while talent is the ability to put that creativity to some productive use. My husband turned me onto a book called the " Midnight Disease " ( I believe that's the title ) where the author asserts that many ( if not all ) "creative" people suffer from some sort of mental illness. Here's the conclusion I came to after reading this book. The similarities between "creative" and mental illness are such - Mental Illness is often the imagination/imaginary/ imaginative run rampant appearing very much like "creative" . BUT it is very rare for a mentally ill person to possess the focus required to "channel" that imagination effectively, ie - the talent. This often makes them "hitting the mark" so to speak random at best. My mother was mentally ill , and extremely "imaginative" ( she also had a high IQ, which I think factors in as well ) but often did not possess the ability to distinguish between what showed her "talent"  and what didn't. That is where the issue might be with mental illness. From everything I have read thus far, when you have a "talented" mentally ill person you often have someone behind the scenes who is "focusing" the person. 

These are just a few thoughts that came to my mind


----------



## HaroHalola (Jun 18, 2010)

Dear MaggieG - Forgive the delay in response, of late I had been scattered in regard to timely replies, my unusual M.O.  I found your premise/proffer to be intriguing & primarily a page from my position, as well.  Ty fopr the "link" to the book; I reciprocate with, _Evil Genes_ - Barbara Oakley, an oblique-but-fascinatingly-disturbing investigation into human thinking, creativity, & power (destruction).  TY, again for the attention to my Work -   _H'H._


----------

